# Weekend Tying



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

With the weather being cold, I am planning to do a bit of tying (Flounder rigs, bucktails and flies). This weekend in Norfolk...anyone esle doing any tying? Perhaps we can connect... I have beer!

F


----------

